# Exercise for Men magazine champion.



## spoofer (May 25, 2004)

My name is Adam. i will be appearing in the Sept. issue of Exercise for Men. ( comes out in July) I use a 4 day split consisting of chest & shoulders- back & abs- bi's & tri's- legs. I do cardio for 40 min 5 times a week. My nutritionist Shawn Bean really brought my game up another level by planning my supplement and diet strategy. He suggested I use bcaa's , glutamine, CLA, ALA. What really helped me the most is the way he integrated a high protein, lower carb, moderate fat diet into my arsenal.I began seeing results right away. I am looking foward to doing more fitness shoots with many mainstream magazines and doing more in the fitness/ modeling business.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 25, 2004)

Glad to see you aboard and Yes bro you have a bright future ahead of you !!


----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

That sounds awesome Adam...Are you going to be listing your diet and workouts?  Welcome aboard!


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2004)

Congrats !  Will be looking for that edition .


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Congratulations Adam.  Yes please post your diet.. especially since you say it has helped you so much.

Good luck and post some pics!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2004)

Welcome !!  

I'm interested in seeing your diet and training too.


----------



## spoofer (May 26, 2004)

hahah I dont wanna give away all my secrets ( I have enough competition as it is but what helped me the most as far as refining my body was limiting carbs to just breakfast and post workout at night. protein and fats during the day. Keep in mind I believe i have more of an athletic fitness look rather than a bodybuilder look.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 26, 2004)

Adam go ahead and post because I need to keep track of things as well.  Don't need to worry there no one here is ever going to be up against you. It wil be much easier for me to make tweaks accordingly and refine things at quick notice.  Workouts are pretty much only 30 % of the equation and nutrition is 50-60%.  One thing I want to experiment is with you is cardio manipualtion.  It worked great for Dave P who put on close to 35 lbs of lean muscle mass in little under 7 months on a 5'7 frame and he is stilll gaining going into contest time at 5'7 235 @ 5.5 % with 10 weeks to go.


----------



## spoofer (May 26, 2004)

meal 1- 6 eggwhites, 2 yolks- 1 cup of oats
meal2- salad, can of tuna, chug of flax oil or scoop of coconut oil
meal 3- 1 piece of chicken breast, flax oil
meal 4- ( if im hungry before gym- 4 eggwhites 1 yolk)
workout-- glutamine and bcaa's before
meal 5- metrx- w/ 1/2 cup of oats in it
meal 6- tuna or chicken in salad maybe a few nuts or flax oil

ala taken postoworkout and w/ breakfast w/ carbs!
guggolbolic extreme and cla taken w/ 3 meals spread out during the day

1 cup of oatmeal and bannana eaten before bed very rarely if i feel flat

adam s.


----------



## spoofer (May 26, 2004)

p.s. cardio is done for appr 40 min.  sometimes in the morning w/ glutamine and bcaa's- appr. 5 times a week. I mix up running- boxing- jump rope- bike for 40 min total.


----------



## rrgg (Jun 1, 2004)

hmmm... what do you think of the  guggolbolic extreme?  Is this your first time trying it?


----------

